# outfracture of submucous resection inferior turbinate



## coder067 (Apr 4, 2013)

Would this surgery be coded 30140?

Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 4, 2013)

Look at 30930.  -50 if both right and left....


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 4, 2013)

Could you post the scrubbed op note?  Sounds like both, actually.


----------



## lorettadp1974@yahoo.com (Apr 9, 2013)

Resection would be 30140 while outfracture would be 30930.  If both were done, then you would just bill 30140 as it will encompass the lesser code.


----------

